# Some Guidance after Test Results



## dcteague (Jan 7, 2013)

So I mixed my initial concentrates last night for a port I'm making. I let it sit a bit to get it all to mix well, and ran some tests this evening. Here is what I'm getting:

1.048 after adjusting for temp and hydrometer calibration
3.25 pH
78 degrees at testing
.65% tartaric
4.15 ppt sulfuric

This is a blueberry/fig concentrate recipe, 2/3 blueberry to 1/3 fig concentrate. I've not added any sugar. The must have a surprisingly unsweetened flavor - was a bit surprised that it didn't taste sweeter but I guess I was expecting it to taste like concentrate.

The piece missing from the recipe I've not yet added is the banana - which I intend to do this evening. 

Any suggestions - based on what I'm seeing, I may just let this go as-is without adding anything? Any thoughts?


----------



## loumik (Jan 7, 2013)

dcteague said:


> So I mixed my initial concentrates last night for a port I'm making. I let it sit a bit to get it all to mix well, and ran some tests this evening. Here is what I'm getting:
> 
> 1.048 after adjusting for temp and hydrometer calibration
> 3.25 pH
> ...


 
You need to provide a lot more info before advice can be passed along.
The recipe you are following would help alot. Just off the top of my head I would say with a starting SG of 1.048 your final ABV is going to be so low that your wine will have hardly any protection from bacteria. You should consider adding enough sugar to get the SG up to 1.080 to 1.090.

Always provide as much info as possible when asking for help.

LOUMIK


----------



## dcteague (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, figured that something was wrong when I tasted this. My original target was 1.10 S.G. and somehow my original calculations must have been a bit off. Here's the original recipe:

Yeast energizer - 1/2 tbsp
Pectic enzyme - 3/8 tsp
Acid blend - 1.5 tbsp
Camden tables - 5
Wine tannin - 1/16 tsp
Blueberry Concentrate - 32oz
Fig Concentrate - 16oz
Banana - 1
Vanilla Bean - 1
Water - 243oz
Yeast Wyeast - 4767
Oak Chips - 1/2oz

Now that I've taken some measurements, I know my original brix measurements were off. I've since posting added more blueberry and fig, along with 2lbs of sugar water, and its up to the target S.G. of 1.10.

I'll test the pH/acid and repost the results.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 7, 2013)

So the pH didn't move much - its now at 3.2. The acid test is really hard to gauge. I've tried it 2x now, once against a white backdrop and another using a second vial to compare. The changes are so gradual until I get to what seems like the real reading that I'm worried the change should be recorded earlier in the process. My sense is that I'm getting the following:

.675 Tartaric
4.32 ppt Sulfuric

Any thoughts? Is there an easier way to identify a deep red wine during acid testing to see when its changing color? I diluted the test sample as suggested to lighten up the color, but it really didn't do much to help. 

My current mix contains the following:

Yeast energizer - 1/2 tbsp (not yet added)
Pectic enzyme - 3/8 tsp (not yet added)
Camden tables - 5
Blueberry Concentrate - 48oz
Fig Concentrate - 40oz
Banana - 1
Vanilla Bean - 1
Water - 264oz
2lb sugar
1/4 cup dried elderberries
1 tbsp juniper

The banana, vanilla, elderberry and juniper were boiled in water until reduced to a syrup consistency before adding. The overall consistency of the must is good, flavor is good.

In terms of adding any acid blends, I'm thinking I should let this go as-is. I'm planning to add oak as well, which I would think would add some additional acidity. It has a great flavor now - wish I could just give it to my kids as juice! My current question is whether to add the acid blend and tannins from the original recipe. I am thinking it might be better to let this ferment out and then evaluate along the way?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2013)

Your acid level seems a little high, but I would not make any adjustments now as fermentation can effect your all over PH. 

If this is a port, what do you plan to use as a fortifier?


----------



## dcteague (Jan 8, 2013)

I am going to leave it as is but will test again to confirm my readings.

For fortification, I had originally planned to use brandy, but now that I've increased the volume of my must as much as I did, I'm going to use grain to reduce the effect of adding the alcohol.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2013)

Use brandy. Trust me.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 8, 2013)

So I pitched my yeast tonight - will see how it takes and re-post in a couple days as the fermentation progresses and I get more measurements. I'm going to let it ferment down then re-sweeten in small batches until the yeast just give up, then fortify and rack with oak and maybe some more elderberries.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 9, 2013)

Signs of fermentation have started - that wonderful smell and then bubbling from the airlock. Will give it a good stir this evening, and take some additional readings.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 9, 2013)

Stirred things up a bit, took a quick SG (now at 1.080), and pH - which isn't reliable. It is definitely producing a distinct smell - started like the typical yeasty bread smell, but is now definitely approaching sulfuric in nature. I hope the stirring helps. My pH tester hasn't been calibrated and my only solution is 4.0 pH - I tried to use distilled water for 7.0pH, but I'm not sure it worked so I'm going to have to wait until I get the right buffering solutions. Then I can do both pH and acidity.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 10, 2013)

At this point, since your initial readings were above the .60 ta level, I would not worry about testing PH or acid until the fermentation has completed and the wine has cleared. This should only be about a month. If you find that the PH/TA has dropped, you can adjust it at that point.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 10, 2013)

So I stirred things up a bit and took another reading tonight - now I'm at 1.062SG, and pitched a small amount of yeast nutrient. Sampled the must and it is amazingly blueberry - didn't think it would be that distinct given how much fig I ended up using.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 10, 2013)

Would be interested in thoughts on what to use to sweeten this port. I originally planned to use blueberry concentrate, but I ended up using this to get the SG to the right level. I have the following:

Grape concentrate (concord)
Fig concentrate
Black cherry juice
Plain ole sugar
Agave


----------



## dcteague (Jan 13, 2013)

Fermentation is slowing - hit 1.002SG this afternoon. I added additional blueberry concentrate to bring it back up to 1.014 to keep fermentation moving along. Oddly enough, the flavor after increasing the SG was overwhelmed by the acidity - I'll need to adjust before I fortify, just not sure what to do yet. I will let fermentation get back down to 1.0SG or so and then add another shot of blueberry concentrate, then rack and test, add oak.

Seems to be coming along well though.


----------



## dcteague (Jan 23, 2013)

Racked and fortified to about 20%. SG was increased after fortifying to about 1.018, a number a little less than one of my favorite ports. I'll remeasure the SG again in a month or so once the oak has melded with the base along with the brandy. Was pretty good once everything was mixed - just a bit low on sugar in balance with the acid levels. I ended up with 3.5gal of port - with some stored separately for backfilling as I taste/rack. I should end up with an even 3 gallons once done without any issues keeping my carboy fllled to the top.


----------

